# Food Sources Folder?



## Aurora (Aug 4, 2005)

Perhaps I've missed it, please correct me if I did, but is there a folder on Sources of Food items and ingredients here?

I've become addicted to using smoked turkey legs in my bean recipes instead of ham hocks or other pork/bacon product. Unfortunately, Costco my source for smoked turkey legs has discontinued carrying them. They were $5.49 for two 20-22 oz. legs.

Any one have any good sources? I'd be happy to buy in bulk and freeze the supply until I need them.

Thanks.


----------



## amber (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi,

There is no food source forum on here that I know of.  Have you tried a google search for the smoked turkey legs?  Omaha steaks sells smoked whole turkey, but not sure if they do just legs.  Omaha steaks has really good products, I've ordered from them in the past.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.

Yes, I've Googled and found several promising sites.

I visited www.omahasteaks.com but they only have whole smoked turkeys or a 2 lb. smoked turkey breast for $19.99.

The most promising site I found Googling was 

http://www.farmpac.com/display.asp?DepartmentID=861&ControlReset=True&ControlPage=1http://www.farmpac.com/display.asp?DepartmentID=861&ControlReset=True&ControlPage=1


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2005)

I've found them in my grocery store - both smoked and unsmoked.  Same with turkey wings.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I've not seen them in Safeway where I live. I'll try some other stores. Smoked pork products such as hocks, shank and even neck bones are very common but I've not seen turkey legs or wings in the grocery store. I guess I need to broaden my horizons.

Thanks again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 7, 2005)

Just bring them over - we'll smoke them ourselves while we drink a batch of mojitos or white sangria.  

Good luck finding them - let us know if you fine a source.


----------

